# Outdoor pictures 2019



## Kerry Brown

A light dusting of snow to start the new year.


----------



## SaucyJack

Might have a few tomorrow. Pile of snow on the way tonight.


----------



## Robert1950

This is outdoors for me most of the time....


----------



## SaucyJack

From my bedroom window this morning.


----------



## Mooh

It's a little blustery down on the beach today so I didn't stay long.


----------



## Robert1950

@Mooh - Does the lake/bay ever freeze over these days


----------



## Mooh

Robert1950 said:


> @Mooh - Does the lake/bay ever freeze over these days


Not like it used to. When my family first moved to Goderich (Lake Huron) in 1976, a laker got stuck inside the breakwalls in December. Many recent winters have been open enough for the laker traffic to continue most or all of the winter, though it was frozen across to the States for part of one winter. My family cottage is on the west side of Georgian Bay, and it hasn’t had solid ice long enough or far enough from shore to make ice fishing worthwhile in a few years, though there are often guys testing their safety near creek mouths.

Somewhere I have a chart....I’ll look for it.


----------



## Kerry Brown

It's a cold morning. Bit of a north wind. Feels like snow,


----------



## bw66

A couple of panoramic shots from Stubbs Falls in Arrowhead Provincial Park:


----------



## Robert1950

Not 2019, but hey........


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## 10409

Found these from one of the times I hiked the comox glacier on Vancouver island. Maybe 2005 or 6. Not 2019 pictures clearly but I was happy to come across them in an old photobucket I had forgotten about


----------



## LexxM3

Do these count as “outdoor pictures”? Flying into Vegas ...


----------



## greco

@mike_oxbig This is an amazing pic IMO.
Excellent composition, light, textures, etc.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 238094


Award winning work! Congrats!


----------



## LexxM3

greco said:


> @mike_oxbig This is an amazing pic IMO.
> Excellent composition, light, textures, etc.


I agree. But I still like my standard “pop” enhancement


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> I agree. But I still like my standard “pop” enhancement


Sorry...Now is is a bit Jules Verne (ish) or H.G. Wells (ish) IMHO

Did you "pop"enhance both of the Vegas "aerial" pics? 
Very interesting and artistically creative pics! Congrats.
Lake Mead (?)...I assume


----------



## LexxM3

greco said:


> Sorry...Now is is a bit Jules Verne (ish) or H.G. Wells (ish) IMHO
> 
> Did you "pop"enhance both of the Vegas "aerial" pics?
> Very interesting and artistically creative pics! Congrats.
> Lake Mead (?)...I assume


Alright, fair enough. Different monitors will show different intensities, but yap, I don’t like pastels and do like high contrast (I wonder what that means regarding my psychology) How about this then?










And yes, I did apply enhancements to the Vegas pics (they were really dull and boring without it) and I do think that’s Lake Mead.


----------



## 10409

All those pics were taken with like a 3 megapixel camera, wish I could redo it with a good one


----------



## 10409

I went through an overlay phase. I prefer the look of natural shades or even taking some saturation out. Used to be a photoshop nerd


----------



## 10409

Is this thread specifically for pics from 2019? I have a bunch of beauts but I haven’t left the house much so far this year haha


----------



## 10409

All these are within a few hours of Ottawa


----------



## Kerry Brown

mike_oxbig said:


> Is this thread specifically for pics from 2019? I have a bunch of beauts but I haven’t left the house much so far this year haha


That was the idea but there are no rules. I copied this post from 2018. 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/outdoor-pictures-2018.220985/

I took a walk on New Year’s Day and wanted to post a couple of pictures.


----------



## BSTheTech

Felt bad for the Easterners being crushed under today’s polar vortex so thought I’d rub their faces in it. Went for a walk in sunny 8c weather. Even had to take my jacket off towards the end. The photo is of an elusive West Coast Wood Bug. Enjoy!


----------



## LanceT

Awesome snowshoe day at Manning Park.


----------



## Mooh

A couple of days ago, Goderich harbour.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 239320
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago, Goderich harbour.


That pic is certainly worth its salt! (Groan)


----------



## jb welder

mike_oxbig said:


> I went through an overlay phase. I prefer the look of natural shades or even taking some saturation out. Used to be a photoshop nerd


There is also a lot to be said for good ol' black & white.


----------



## Sneaky

Summit of Lake Louise ski resort.


----------



## gtrguy

Out for a spin yesterday...


----------



## leftysg

greco said:


> That pic is certainly worth its salt! (Groan)


Take two Tiger Dunlops out of petty cash!


----------



## greco

leftysg said:


> Take two Tiger Dunlops out of petty cash!


Thanks. These are new to me. Interesting

Too bad this is 42 years too late.

Maybe @Mooh would sell a coffee to me for two of these??

GOOD FOR ONE DOLLAR IN GODERICH UNTIL SEPTEMBER 15, 1977


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Thanks. These are new to me. Interesting
> 
> Too bad this is 42 years too late.
> 
> Maybe @Mooh would sell a coffee to me for two of these??
> 
> GOOD FOR ONE DOLLAR IN GODERICH UNTIL SEPTEMBER 15, 1977


I’ve carried one on my keychain since 1977, the year after my family moved to Goderich. It’s kind of beat up. I do have an untouched mint condition one as well.


----------



## Robert1950

When I am in a park, I spend a lot of time looking up. Usually I do black and white, monochrome-ish work. I can get a little heavy handed with colour. I held back a bit on colour processing with this one.


----------



## rollingdam

In the centre- east end of Ottawa


----------



## Kerry Brown

We've had some great weather lately.


----------



## BSTheTech

The view this morning driving back from coffee.


----------



## greco

BSTheTech said:


> The view this morning driving back from coffee.
> 
> View attachment 240484


Where is this?


----------



## jb welder

greco said:


> Where is this?


Somewhere on Vancouver Island, where the cherry blossoms are currently in bloom. 
I don't think it's Fisgaard, maybe @BSTheTech can tell us the name of the lighthouse.


----------



## BSTheTech

greco said:


> Where is this?


The road that runs through the Victoria Golf Club. Looking South towards Trial Islands. Washington State’s Olympic Mountains in the background.


----------



## BSTheTech

Trial Islands Lighthouse - Wikipedia


----------



## LanceT

Great riding weather. Getting out lots right now.


----------



## Robert1950

Taken from the back yard deck in Kelowna.......


----------



## Robert1950

Interesting article on a Saskatchewan photographer

Sask. photographer captures a time gone by in 'Forgotten Saskatchewan' exhibit | CBC News


----------



## 10409

These are from a girl I went to high school with back home on van island. She’s getting really good at photography. Looking at these in February has me again questioning living in Ottawa


----------



## WCGill

Robert1950 said:


> Interesting article on a Saskatchewan photographer
> 
> Sask. photographer captures a time gone by in 'Forgotten Saskatchewan' exhibit | CBC News


This fellow's work reminds me of another SK photographer, Ryan Wunsch, from my home town. His pictures are very nostalgic for me as many of them are close to or on my stomping grounds (farm land).

Who is Ryan Wunsch? • Ryan Wunsch Photography


----------



## Robert1950

@mike_oxbig are these pictures on Facebook or Instagram


----------



## 10409

Instagram, wouldn’t let me save the pics had to screenshot


----------



## Robert1950

Another view from the backyard in Kelowna. Different day, different time. You will notice the remnants of a forest fire from about 12+ years ago.


----------



## 10409

I remember that fire, I was there afterwards doing construction. Was only 21 making 13$ an hour in those days, couldn’t afford to live in Kelowna


----------



## Robert1950

mike_oxbig said:


> I remember that fire, I was there afterwards doing construction. Was only 21 making 13$ an hour in those days, couldn’t afford to live in Kelowna


My daughter and family live there. She wants me to move there. I live on a retirement income. Vacancy rate in Kelowna is around .6%. In Edmonton it's around 6.0%. Try getting an apartment at the same price. And there isn't a No Frills in Kelowna either. A senior's monthly bus pass in $16 in Edmonton and $45 in Kelowna, but there is less service and I would have to drive more. I can afford 4 trips a year though - around $1000 a year in air fare - still cheaper to live in Edmonton.


----------



## jb welder

Robert1950 said:


> Interesting article on a Saskatchewan photographer
> 
> Sask. photographer captures a time gone by in 'Forgotten Saskatchewan' exhibit | CBC News





WCGill said:


> This fellow's work reminds me of another SK photographer, Ryan Wunsch, from my home town. His pictures are very nostalgic for me as many of them are close to or on my stomping grounds (farm land).
> 
> Who is Ryan Wunsch? • Ryan Wunsch Photography


More Sask. & Man. pics, I picked up this book for my Dad for Christmas:
Prairie Sunset


----------



## LanceT

Robert1950 said:


> My daughter and family live there. She wants me to move there. I live on a retirement income. Vacancy rate in Kelowna is around .6%. In Edmonton it's around 6.0%. Try getting an apartment at the same price. And there isn't a No Frills in Kelowna either. A senior's monthly bus pass in $16 in Edmonton and $45 in Kelowna, but there is less service and I would have to drive more. I can afford 4 trips a year though - around $1000 a year in air fare - still cheaper to live in Edmonton.


You have to pay the sunshine tax when living in the Okanagan. Plus it’s a much smaller city than Edmonton.


----------



## 10409

This is about as close to the outdoors as I plan on getting for a while. This city is all ice after the rain


----------



## Robert1950

Given that it has been too cold since Feb 1st,... Here is a not outdoor picture


----------



## GuitarPix

Funny how some of the worst weather generates great pix. Bitter cold here recently but love these trees.


----------



## Kerry Brown

A herd of elk crossing the Squamish River. This was on my morning walk fifteen minutes from my house.


----------



## gtrguy

My Sunday morning ride... beautiful and sunny, temperature around 0 degrees. Had a fantastic trail ride thanks to studded tires.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Apparently, Grand Bend is on the migration path of tundra swans. Noisy buggers when they congregate in the hundreds.


----------



## greco

gtrguy said:


> My Sunday morning ride... beautiful and sunny, temperature around 0 degrees. Had a fantastic trail ride thanks to studded tires.


Pic is not showing for me.


----------



## knight_yyz

From the January 2019 Eclipse


----------



## High/Deaf

Out for a spin yesterday. 22C up Riverview.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Finally, can walk around without winter gear In Edmonton.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Mist on the Squamish River.


----------



## SaucyJack

It was a nice day for a walk around Signal Hill


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

@laristotle - You do NOT come across a photo op like that often. Got a title,... End of the Road.


----------



## Guest

Not mine.
Had to share it.


----------



## brucew

Cut off the Withlacoochie river, FL. Great panfishing, lot's of wildlife..........and no seeums, water mocassons and the odd gator.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## SaucyJack

That's some top notch sledding conditions!!!


----------



## vadsy

SaucyJack said:


> That's some top notch sledding conditions!!!


Yea, good couple of days, sunny but no fresh snow. The first picture location had some great views but the snow wasn’t as nice. The last two were some great snow but being mostly in the bowl valleys the views weren’t killer.


----------



## SaucyJack

I'd love a good day on a sled but sold mine about 5 years ago. Being on the east coast of Newfoundland we don't get much snow so it's not worth having a sled. West coast is a different story though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Kerry Brown

Spring is finally here. The Squamish River and Porteau Cove with my granddaughter.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## knight_yyz

I took this using my used but fairly new to me Nikon D7000. I bought it because it uses all the new autofocus lenses (except the really new af-p) and It will even takes most of the older manual focus AI-s lenses. I prefer using aperture priority mode as I can pick shutter speed by changing aperture, or I can change the aperture for depth of field. Which works out great because it is the only way you can use the older lenses. Manual dial the aperture manual focus. But full matrix metering. D7000 has focus assit leds in the viewfinder as well. This was taken with the d7000 and a Nikon AI-s 300mm f4 lens wthNikon TC-14 1.4x teleconverter. Effective focal length on a DX format makes this 630mm


----------



## knight_yyz

A few more, same setup


----------



## ronmac

Today is "Setting Day", the day the lobster fishers set their traps for the start of a new season in my Nova Scotia home port. The season runs from May 1st to June 30th, but this year it was delayed due to high winds. A very calm and serene day at 5:30AM.










Waking up to a "Mackerel Sky" 









Loaded for the first run of the day









Traps are set today and checked tomorrow for the first landed catch of the season. Dinner plans being made...


----------



## greco

ronmac said:


> Loaded for the first run of the day
> View attachment 253564
> 
> 
> Traps are set today and checked tomorrow for the first landed catch of the season. Dinner plans being made...


Beautiful pics! Thanks very much.

Good Luck for a successful first landed catch.
Dinner will be a very special celebration.

I am curious...what is this?


----------



## ronmac

Part of my poorly framed shot. LOL

They are plastic coated, wire traps that are loaded on a boat just outside frame. Fishers use a variety of trap styles, from old wooden hoop traps to the more modern metal and plastic style. Some are DIY by the folks in the off-season, but all must meet DFO regulations on opening size (to allow small lobsters to escape) and dis-solvable links (to allow lobsters to escape if a trap line is lost in a storm). Each trap carries a serial number to identify the owner and is attached to a buoy floating on the surface that is also marked to identify the owner.

The start is always exciting to watch as the boat owners jockey for position and race to make sure they get to set their traps on a spot they think will give the best yield. As the season progresses the waters warm up and the lobsters begin to migrate, so the traps are hauled and reset to different areas. It is an intricate game of cat and mouse, with individual strategies being carefully guarded secrets. A great group of small community folks who work hard and play hard.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Morning fog in the Austrian Alps, April 2019


----------



## greco

ronmac said:


> They are plastic coated, wire traps that are loaded on a boat just outside frame.


Thanks for the info...

I thought those (traps) were under the water and didn't realize they were a reflection...DOH...LOL 
It appears that I now have absolutely no chance of ever being a maritimer.

I will be going to Bear River at the end of May for a week. My friend bought a house on 35 acres. Do you (and/or lobsters..LOL) 'live' anywhere near there?


----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## BSTheTech

ronmac said:


> Today is "Setting Day", the day the lobster fishers set their traps for the start of a new season in my Nova Scotia home port. The season runs from May 1st to June 30th, but this year it was delayed due to high winds. A very calm and serene day at 5:30AM.
> 
> Traps are set today and checked tomorrow for the first landed catch of the season. Dinner plans being made...


The lobster season is only two months long?


----------



## ronmac

greco said:


> I will be going to Bear River at the end of May for a week. My friend bought a house on 35 acres. Do you (and/or lobsters..LOL) 'live' anywhere near there?


I am about 4 hours from there...



BSTheTech said:


> The lobster season is only two months long?


Yes, in this Region. Season length is quite different from Region to Region. I suspect it has to do with weather and hatching/moulting/migration patterns.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## davetcan

Just picked up a used Sony RX100 II for a pocket camera. Plan to use it on vacations as I'm tired of lugging bigger stuff around and truth be known my newer phone is pretty damn good as a camera. This has a Zeiss lens and these are the first 4 pics just using intelligent photo. I'll get a bit more creative in time  First impressions are good and I think this will work out nicely. Viewing the images full size (just click on them) shows some nice detail and this is with the camera set at medium image quality.


----------



## BSTheTech

ronmac said:


> Yes, in this Region. Season length is quite different from Region to Region. I suspect it has to do with weather and hatching/moulting/migration patterns.


Wow I had no idea it was so short. What do the fishermen do for the rest of the year? Pogey?


----------



## ronmac

Most have other jobs, farm, forestry or contract construction locally or “out west”.

I sometimes answer that question with a song...

BLACK RUM AND BLUEBERRY PIE 
Jim Bennet

We're livin' in the age of space as everybody knows. 
Most everyone is in the race as this here country grows. 
But down among the lobster pots you'll find a funny crew. 
Us Maritimers don't do things like other people do. 
We just like ... 

Chorus: 
Fishin', fightin', gettin' tight 'n starin' at the sky. 
Chewin', spittin' and just sittin', watchin' time go by. 
Climbin' rocks 'n drivin' oxen, learnin' how to lie, 
Drinkin' black rum 'n eatin' blueberry pie. 

I guess they worry 'bout us in them cities up the line. 
They never will believe us when we say we're doin' fine. 
They tell us we'd be better off if their rules were applied, 
But why should they complain about the things they've never tried? 
Them things like ... 

Chorus: 

Now, once upon a time some economic fellers came. 
Development of human-type resources was their game. 
They asked a big computer what us folks were fit to do. 
It typed a big long list of things that we're best suited to. 
That list read ...


----------



## BSTheTech

ronmac said:


> Most have other jobs, farm, forestry or contract construction locally or “out west”.
> 
> I sometimes answer that question with a song...
> 
> BLACK RUM AND BLUEBERRY PIE
> Jim Bennet


Ha, thanks for that. I love Maritime music. Can’t get much more Canuck than this...


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Spring is finally here. The Squamish River and Porteau Cove with my granddaughter.
> View attachment 249162
> View attachment 249164


The river looks about the same as the last time I canoed it. That was about '93. Getting in shape to do the Bowron Lakes with a girlfriend at the time. Went from the 'chuck up to around Paradise Rd. and back again. Did little fishing along the way.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Electraglide said:


> The river looks about the same as the last time I canoed it. That was about '93. Getting in shape to do the Bowron Lakes with a girlfriend at the time. Went from the 'chuck up to around Paradise Rd. and back again. Did little fishing along the way.


I did the Bowron Lakes with my father, brother, and cousin back in the 60’s. It was a memorable trip for a 14 year old. Fifty years later I still think about it. My father and brother have both passed but my cousin is still here.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> I did the Bowron Lakes with my father, brother, and cousin back in the 60’s. It was a memorable trip for a 14 year old. Fifty years later I still think about it. My father and brother have both passed but my cousin is still here.


In '73 I was going to do the lakes with you brother.....to celebrate my 1st divorce. This was the end of Sept.. We sorta partied until the mid of Oct. and by then it was snowing at the lakes so we put the canoe trip on hold. 20 some years later I finally made it. By then every one was doing the lakes so it wasn't as good as it would have been in the 70s but it was still a good trip. That was to celebrate my second divorce.


----------



## ronmac

Most often found behind the lens and microphones, I don't often get in the frame. This was taken yesterday as I was setting up my camera and mics for the start of the lobster season.

The mic rig you see to the right of me is a M/S stereo rig (Sennheiser MKH30/MK40 with full wind protection) I use to record ambiance and dialogue in the wild.









Photo credit goes to a much better photographer than me...


----------



## Mooh

From the Bruce Trail north of Wiarton this morning.


----------



## Mooh

Near Sky Lake, Bruce County, Ontario, dawn today.


----------



## torndownunit

My first decent hike of the season. Anderson Tract, Mono Ontario.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 253878
> 
> 
> Near Sky Lake, Bruce County, Ontario, dawn today.


Looks like a good place to drift a dry fly. Just on the outside of the ripples.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## boyscout

davetcan said:


>


Bold Dave. In a thread clearly specific to pictures taken in *2019* you post one clearly taken in 2018. I'm offended. Lucky for you that you don't live in the UK anymore.


----------



## davetcan

boyscout said:


> Bold Dave. In a thread clearly specific to pictures taken in *2019* you post one clearly taken in 2018. I'm offended. Lucky for you that you don't live in the UK anymore.


It's a 2019 thread, doesn't clearly state that the pics must be from 2019! (I'm going with that excuse anyway)

I'll be in the UK next month so I will a) take lots of pics, and b) watch my mouth.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Bad Ischl, Austria, April 2019. After a crippling hike up through a forest to a lookout tower. Still hobbling.


----------



## SaucyJack

Met this little fella on my walk this evening. Quality is not there, too bad I didn't have my good camera with me.


----------



## davetcan

Nothing special, just working in the yard on this great day.


----------



## Robert1950

Taken at noontime on a sunny and cloudless day. New Walterdale Bridge over the North Saskatchewan River in Edmonton. Used an infrared converted DSLR camera


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Taken at noontime on a sunny and cloudless day. New Walterdale Bridge over the North Saskatchewan River in Edmonton. Used an infrared converted DSLR camera


CONGRATS! 

Talk about composition and "pulling" you eyes into the picture..WOW!


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## vadsy

the trees are in full bloom at the back of our property. I had a nap in the hammock after a couple of beers this afternoon and falling asleep it was the sound of bees buzzing around all the flowers over my head, hundreds of em. pretty cool


----------



## fretboard

Shot from my bed while laid up in the hospital earlier this year.

For all the folks who thought an Amber Alert warning on their phone was disruptive...


----------



## Dorian2

Not to put a downer on some great pictures from Edmonton, but compared to Vladsy's yard the other day, here's mine yesterday. We caught smoke from High Level wild fires finally. Knew it was coming. They had a fire burning so hot it created it's own lightening storm FFS.

Here's my not yet blooming lilacs besides the small one. Note the tall tree in the background just across the alley way.


----------



## Merlin




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Trail & trillium, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## torndownunit

I found some Jack in the Pulpit last week. One of my favourite flowers. 










And this really neat fungi. Normally there are all kinds of cool colorful fungi out on this trail by now, but everything is late. The blackflies have been bad too.


----------



## Merlin

We had a wee bit of flooding last week...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kerry Brown

It was little chilly this morning, right around 12 degrees. It was a welcome relief from the unseasonably hot weather lately. A bit of rain last night cleaned the air nicely.


----------



## Mooh

Bought myself a used Norco to leave at the cottage last year so that I didn't have to drag my Schwinn back and forth all the time. Here it is waiting for me to return from a little exploration on foot. Not one for long distance rides, I carry it on either a bike rack or in the back of the pickup to places where I can ride in peace.


----------



## Mooh

One of those free iPad apps to doctor photos.


----------



## Robert1950

Downtown yesterday before the nasty weather came down form up north today


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Merlin

My dogs, relaxing outside at my gf’s place near Orangeville.


----------



## Mooh

Is that a Bassett, @Merlin ? I never gave the breed much thought until we rescued a Bassett/Rottweiler cross. Cool dogs.


----------



## Merlin

Mooh said:


> Is that a Bassett, @Merlin ? I never gave the breed much thought until we rescued a Bassett/Rottweiler cross. Cool dogs.


Yep, they’re both Basset Hounds. Copper (on the right) is 12+ years old, and in fantastic shape due to the raw food diet he’s on. Duke is 9, but has a couple of health issues that are being attended to.


----------



## Mooh

Here’s the Bassett/Rotty I mentioned.


----------



## Merlin

Mooh said:


> Here’s the Bassett/Rotty I mentioned.
> View attachment 258400


Lovely looking dog! I saw a husky/basset cross once that was quite nice as well.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Another beautiful day on the Squamish River. It doesn't get much better than this. There are several memorial benches along the dike here. I like to sit on a different one each day. Most of them are people I knew or at least knew of.


----------



## Guest

Merlin said:


> My dogs, relaxing outside at my gf’s place near Orangeville.


I like that windmill(?)


----------



## Kenmac

Here's one I took yesterday of the beach by Scarborough Bluffs.

 [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/][/url]


----------



## Merlin




----------



## Merlin




----------



## GuitarPix

Kananaskis, Alberta


----------



## Merlin

Does anyone know how to post or link to pics from Flickr?


----------



## Merlin

laristotle said:


> I like that windmill(?)
> 
> View attachment 258444


----------



## Merlin




----------



## Merlin




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Merlin




----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> View attachment 259392


I have those all over my trees in the back yard. What kind of fungus are they?


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> I have those all over my trees in the back yard. What kind of fungus are they?


Beats me. These are on a rotting stump in my cottage yard. It's very damp right now with the very high water level and very wet spring, which might be a contributing factor.


----------



## Merlin

DSCF2128 by MerlinWilliams, on Flickr


----------



## Dorian2

Lilacs, flowers and other fixin's. Taken earlier this morning.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


>


they sure rebuilt Notre Dame quick. Nice


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> they sure rebuilt Notre Dame quick. Nice


It's as good as anything to pray to.


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> It's as good as anything to pray to.


but you have to do it in French


----------



## boyscout

davetcan said:


> It's as good as anything to pray to.


Always seems odd that they call some of these spectacular edifices "chapels"... Kings College Chapel in your photo is just one like that. Sometimes there's a story in it.

A good friend has a house in Bury St. Edmunds. A long block down the street is another "chapel" that is nearly as substantial and as magnificent in its own way as Kings College Chapel. In this case though, it really was the "little chapel" to the soaring and spectacular abbey that once existed up the street. Built in the 11th and 12th centuries, it was one of the richest Benedictine monasteries in the world and a haven for the poor and the influential alike. However it became a little too influential for the powers at the time so it was attacked frequently and eventually fell on hard times and then into ruins.

One wall of my friend's centuries-old house is 12-foot thick stone, built against one of the buttresses of the original abbey long after it was gone. Here's the view in his back yard (not his photo).


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> but you have to do it in French


Yes, they're pissed that the language on the new cathedral is English.


----------



## boyscout

davetcan said:


> Yes, they're pissed that the language on the new cathedral is English.
> 
> View attachment 259540



What is that sculpture Dave?


----------



## vadsy

boyscout said:


> What is that sculpture Dave?


its the shell from the Birth of Venus, duh


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> Yes, they're pissed that the language on the new cathedral is English.
> 
> View attachment 259540


typical french, never happy


----------



## davetcan

boyscout said:


> What is that sculpture Dave?


Tribute to Benjamin Britten on the beach at Aldeburgh. It's called "Scallop".

Speaking of that "Little Chapel" in Bury










The outdoor shot of the Cathedral in my above post is in fact Bury Cathedral. Quite small as cathedrals go, and only a fraction of the size of the original abbey. We were staying about 10 minutes away for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## davetcan

Apologies in advance for posting something that is clearly not an outdoor pic but I thought some of you may be interested. We stopped in at the Imperial War Museum in Druxford, UK on our recent trip and i saw this. Looks like something out of Star Wars but was actually flying in 1958 as a long range bomber. The museum is awesome if you're a plane buff.


----------



## davetcan

And this is Tegan, my new best friend while we were staying at the B&B. She looked exactly like my old dog.


----------



## boyscout

davetcan said:


> Apologies in advance for posting something that is clearly not an outdoor pic


I can see the outdoors through windows in both of those shots.

A little closer to home (about 10 hrs drive IIRC) you can find not only the Air and Space museum near the Mall in Washington, but the lesser-known Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center which is a kind of overflow museum to the A&S museum.


----------



## davetcan

boyscout said:


> I can see the outdoors through windows in both of those shots.
> 
> A little closer to home (about 10 hrs drive IIRC) you can find not only the Air and Space museum near the Mall in Washington, but the lesser-known Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center which is a kind of overflow museum to the A&S museum.
> 
> View attachment 259808


We've done the Mall but didn't have time to get out to the Hazy Center. Next time.


----------



## BSTheTech

Just got back from a cruise in the Med. Mostly Italy and Greece. Beautiful trip. Might as well start with daybreak. Arriving in Athens.


----------



## torndownunit

Hit one of my favourite hiking spots yesterday. One of the ones the hoards of city folk rarely find. I live near Mono where we are lucky to have a ton of nice trails. The city people invade the trails here on weekends though and generally litter and completely disrespect the area.


----------



## Merlin

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 260196
> 
> 
> Hit one of my favourite hiking spots yesterday. One of the ones the hoards of city folk rarely find. I live near Mono where we are lucky to have a ton of nice trails. The city people invade the trails here on weekends though and generally litter and completely disrespect the area.


I spend the weekends at my gf’s place in Waldemar. Many of the pics I post here were taken there.


----------



## BSTheTech

Off topic. While you guys are out in the scenery do any of you Geocache? It’s a pretty nerdy endeavour that requires a decent phone, or a GPS. Has lead me to some spectacular places in my own backyard (and away) that I was completely unaware of.

Geocaching.com if interested.


----------



## torndownunit

BSTheTech said:


> Off topic. While you guys are out in the scenery do any of you Geocache? It’s a pretty nerdy endeavour that requires a decent phone, or a GPS. Has lead me to some spectacular places in my own backyard (and away) that I was completely unaware of.
> 
> Geocaching.com if interested.


 Last time I looked there wasn't much available in my area. I should see if that's changed. 

Last year the town of mono did a thing where they posted signs along trails, and you'd find them and take a selfie. You submitted them for a prize raffle weekly, and a grand prize at the end. It covered about 90km of trail and was well organized. I did it myself, and with 2 separate people (did the 90km 3 times). It was really fun and even had cool prizes. They didn't do it this year though. I assume it must have been too much work. 

The one downside, that was the first year I found a lot of garbage on some of those trails. A lot of them were lesser known trails that people only hit because of the contest. It was so disappointing to see the litter. I love to see things that get people active, but I wish they could do it without being dicks.

This is the best example of how trashy people can be that I have found while hiking. I normally pick up garbage I find, I wasn't touching this one.


----------



## BSTheTech

torndownunit said:


> Last time I looked there wasn't much available in my area. I should see if that's changed.
> 
> Last year the town of mono did a thing where they posted signs along trails, and you'd find them and take a selfie. You submitted them for a prize raffle weekly, and a grand prize at the end. It covered about 90km of trail and was well organized. I did it myself, and with 2 separate people (did the 90km 3 times). It was really fun and even had cool prizes. They didn't do it this year though. I assume it must have been too much work.
> 
> The one downside, that was the first year I found a lot of garbage on some of those trails. A lot of them were lesser known trails that people only hit because of the contest. It was so disappointing to see the litter. I love to see things that get people active, but I wish they could do it without being dicks.
> 
> This is the best example of how trashy people can be that I have found while hiking. I normally pick up garbage I find, I wasn't touching this one.
> 
> View attachment 260270


Wow. That’s a cool idea to get people out, but ya....humans. We also have to worry about fires here because the morons have to flick their butts everywhere they go. I don’t know whether to laugh or cry about the p-stick. That’s just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## BSTheTech

Acropolis...spectacular location.


----------



## Kerry Brown

BSTheTech said:


> Acropolis...spectacular location.
> 
> View attachment 260308


Brings back a lot of good memories. I spent a year in Greece back in my hippy days. I walked by the Acropolis every day for the six months I was in Athens.


----------



## Mooh

Otis doing the hokey-pokey.


----------



## Mooh

This morning while waiting for the dog to do his duty and before my first coffee. I think those are my neighbours in the kayaks.


----------



## Robert1950

Sunset Okanagan Valley...


----------



## GuitarPix

The steep way up

My girlfriend is a fire lookout on top of a mountain - so when I want to see her it’s a 2hour hike uphill. This year they are working on the parking area I normally park at, so I tried a different direction which is shorter but also steeper. This doesn’t show how steep it actually is, but I thought it was a cool scene. 

Then I got to rock out with a ukulele when I got there. 










And no, this was not the steep part either


----------



## leftysg

GuitarPix said:


> The steep way up
> 
> My girlfriend is a fire lookout on top of a mountain - so when I want to see her it’s a 2hour hike uphill. This year they are working on the parking area I normally park at, so I tried a different direction which is shorter but also steeper. This doesn’t show how steep it actually is, but I thought it was a cool scene.
> 
> Then I got to rock out with a ukulele when I got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, this was not the steep part either


Hopefully "Light my Fire" isn't on the playlist.


----------



## BSTheTech

Erechtheion


----------



## Electraglide

[QUOTE="torndownunit, post: 2478974, member: 695"
This is the best example of how trashy people can be that I have found while hiking. I normally pick up garbage I find, I wasn't touching this one.

View attachment 260270
[/QUOTE]
So, pregnant or not?


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Sunset Okanagan Valley...
> View attachment 260374


Looking west from up above Rutland? That's why I'm heading back as soon as I can, only about 40 or so miles north of there.


----------



## torndownunit

Bitchin tree roots I saw hiking today.


----------



## BSTheTech

Chania, Crete.


----------



## keto

I don’t think I ever posted any pics of my trip to Cali with my since deceased buddy and best man, on his bucket list. We drove LV-Death Valley-Napa-coast-redwood forests the back down to Santa Monica, out Route 66 to AZ in a rented Mustang convertible. Both of our faves was the redwood forests, we spent most of 2 days wandering around. May 2016

RIP Scottie (pictured), who was 6’2 260 or so. That was not nearly the biggest tree we saw.


----------



## mhammer

keto said:


> View attachment 260782
> I don’t think I ever posted any pics of my trip to Cali with my since deceased buddy and best man, on his bucket list. We drove LV-Death Valley-Napa-coast-redwood forests the back down to Santa Monica, out Route 66 to AZ in a rented Mustang convertible. Both of our faves was the redwood forests, we spent most of 2 days wandering around. May 2016
> 
> RIP Scottie (pictured), who was 6’2 260 or so. That was not nearly the biggest tree we saw.


Sometimes, you THINK you know trees, based on what's growing on your block or own yard. And then you see something that makes you realize you don't know beans about trees.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Fantastic lightning storm last night followed by some rain this morning. The rain is needed after an unusually dry June.


----------



## Guest

Encountered this critter ~ 15 minutes ago at the side of our house.


----------



## keto

mhammer said:


> Sometimes, you THINK you know trees, based on what's growing on your block or own yard. And then you see something that makes you realize you don't know beans about trees.


Redwoods have soft spongy bark that is resistant to fire. Thus the whole tree can be gutted by fire, but in many cases the tree will keep going. Both man and wildlife have used these gutted trees for shelter.









What is relatively a 'toothpick splinter' above Scott is probably 20meters long.









Here's a larger trunk. The right side still grows to the sky. Again, not the largest we saw.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Encountered this critter ~ 15 minutes ago at the side of our house.
> 
> View attachment 260836


I think that squirrel may be autistic


----------



## keto

We did the drive thru with our rental, I have a movie. I crawled through with about 1" clearance of the side mirrors.









Even the deadfall is super impressive, this one is about 100M long. You can see a group of people back center left, and the tree that fell over another and splintered (pic a couple posts back closer in)


----------



## mhammer

There are some pretty sizeable douglas firs in and around Victoria, but nothing the size of those beasts.


----------



## oldjoat

vadsy said:


> I think that squirrel may be autistic


 you need to have your glasses checked ...
that's a schnauzer , go over and pet it .


----------



## vadsy

oldjoat said:


> you need to have your glasses checked ...
> that's a schnauzer , go over and pet it .


that can;t be a schnauzer, it doesn't have a beard


----------



## oldjoat

OK, but it's one heck of an ugly mut .


----------



## BSTheTech

Chania, Crete. Biggest pole ever!


----------



## greco

BSTheTech said:


> Chania, Crete. Biggest pole ever!
> 
> View attachment 260918


Are you posting these pics on location? 

Wonderful! 

Thanks

ENJOY if you are vacationing there at the moment!

or...ENJOY even if you aren't !


----------



## BSTheTech

greco said:


> Are you posting these pics on location?
> 
> Wonderful!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ENJOY if you are vacationing there at the moment!
> 
> or...ENJOY even if you aren't !


Got back a couple weeks ago. Trying not to hog the thread. Spectacular trip.


----------



## greco

BSTheTech said:


> Got back a couple weeks ago.


OK ...Thanks.


BSTheTech said:


> Trying not to hog the thread.


Please hog the thread all you want! 

Forward all complaints to me and I'll handle them. I have age/seniority benefits here.



BSTheTech said:


> Spectacular trip.


I am so jealous!! 
I love Europe as I'm an architecture and history enthusiast.


----------



## Kerry Brown

BSTheTech said:


> Got back a couple weeks ago. Trying not to hog the thread. Spectacular trip.


Did you get to the south last of Crete? The road across the island from north to south is spectacular. Some nice little towns on the south coast as well.


----------



## BSTheTech

Kerry Brown said:


> Did you get to the south last of Crete? The road across the island from north to south is spectacular. Some nice little towns on the south coast as well.


Ah good to know. We’d like to go back. Being a cruise we only had a 1/2 day there. Just enough time to get a bus into Chania, poke around for a bit then work our way back to the boat. We’ve never been to Europe so this was a chance to experience it in the most superficial way possible.


----------



## BSTheTech

greco said:


> I am so jealous!!
> I love Europe as I'm an architecture and history enthusiast.


Wait until my pics of Italy!


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> There are some pretty sizeable douglas firs in and around Victoria, but nothing the size of those beasts.


There's a picture from '65 of me, my sister and my younger brother in front of one of the Redwoods, our arms outstretched and touching finger tips. A lot of tree on either side. Further up Island and in what is now Haida Gwaii there are some big trees too.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Fantastic lightning storm last night followed by some rain this morning. The rain is needed after an unusually dry June.
> View attachment 260788


Time to go fishing Kerry.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Electraglide said:


> Time to go fishing Kerry.


My wife’s ex was an avid fisherman. I think she’d dump me pretty quick if I took up fishing 

Just kidding. I used to fish all the lakes and rivers around here but then I realized it was just as enjoyable to just sit and watch the river and I don’t have bring any gear with me or clean any fish.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Time to go fishing Kerry.


gonna be tough, waters look high and building some speed. I'd wait another day or two


----------



## greco

BSTheTech said:


> Wait until my pics of Italy!


Italy is my dream destination...specifically Apuglia.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> My wife’s ex was an avid fisherman. I think she’d dump me pretty quick if I took up fishing
> 
> Just kidding. I used to fish all the lakes and rivers around here but then I realized it was just as enjoyable to just sit and watch the river and I don’t have bring any gear with me or clean any fish.


Cheaper too what with all the licenses you needed. I fly fished all those lakes and rivers, once in a while I'd catch a fish. Part of it was just getting there and part was the fly fishing.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> gonna be tough, waters look high and building some speed. I'd wait another day or two


Nah, it changes every few hours. Good chance of getting a cod or maybe even a salmon.


----------



## BSTheTech

Valletta, Malta. That’s our boat the Norwegian Jade. We’ve cruised Celebrity, Princess and Norwegian and I rank them in that order.


----------



## BSTheTech

Valletta continued. They filmed a portion of the first season of Game of Thrones here.


----------



## BSTheTech

Castelmola, Sicily. Site of ancient castle remains. They have no idea who built it or why. Possibly Emperor Constantine but many think it predates his reign. Top of a mountain surrounded by steep terrain and a small village.


----------



## BSTheTech

View from Castelmola looking towards Villagonia.


----------



## Merlin




----------



## BSTheTech

Village below Castelmola.


----------



## torndownunit

Some nice fungi


----------



## Blind Dog

Sorry, I'm a lousy picture taker & I don't get outside much. 

But, Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Merlin




----------



## Merlin




----------



## torndownunit

A neat tree on the trail.


----------



## mhammer

BSTheTech said:


> Village below Castelmola.
> 
> View attachment 261230


That looks like it must have been one helluva trip. I suspect it took months to sift through all the pics you took, if only because each one would send you off in a cascade of memories.


----------



## BSTheTech

Taormina, Sicily. Another medieval town, this time closer tor the water. My Northern Italian friends always talk down about Sicily and it’s people (much the way most of us malign Toronto). I found the people to be wonderful, and the scenery and food amazing.


----------



## oldjoat

tower also had soil removed for one side , holes drilled on the other , betonite used to make casings and cement pillars poured to help stabilize .
the cables/banding were only to keep it from falling over and crushing houses . ( they still evacuated the area anyway)

there was a documentary on the whole procedure on TVO a while back.

in most of Italy , if you look at the back side ( or fly over ) some mountains , 
they have cored out the marble / granite and left the front face looking pretty .

still, impressive


----------



## zontar




----------



## vadsy

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas


----------



## BSTheTech

Approaching the shore of Santorini. Fira directly above via cable car, where we met our guide.


----------



## Kerry Brown

BSTheTech said:


> Approaching the shore of Santorini. Fira directly above via cable car, where we met our guide.
> 
> View attachment 263398
> 
> 
> View attachment 263400


I was there back in the 70’s. It was in January. It snowed. The hotel I was in didn’t have heating of any kind. It was too windy for any ferries to come into the bay. We finally got a ferry to Crete then got stuck on the ferry for two days because it was too stormy for them to dock. Apparently we were caught in a Force 11 storm. We spent a day anchored on the lee side of a small island with swells so high it was hard to sleep. I kept falling out of the chair. At one point one of the crew asked me to write a letter for him. He needed it in English. It was instructions to his bank in New York on what to do with his money if he died. I asked him how they would get the letter. He just laughed.


----------



## BSTheTech

Kerry Brown said:


> I was there back in the 70’s. It was in January. It snowed. The hotel I was in didn’t have heating of any kind. It was too windy for any ferries to come into the bay. We finally got a ferry to Crete then got stuck on the ferry for two days because it was too stormy for them to dock. Apparently we were caught in a Force 11 storm. We spent a day anchored on the lee side of a small island with swells so high it was hard to sleep. I kept falling out of the chair. At one point one of the crew asked me to write a letter for him. He needed it in English. It was instructions to his bank in New York on what to do with his money if he died. I asked him how they would get the letter. He just laughed.


Holy crap! Lots of puking?


----------



## Kerry Brown

BSTheTech said:


> Holy crap! Lots of puking?


Yes. I spent most of my time on the ferry outside on the upper deck to get away from the smell of the puke. Myself I don't get seasick. I was fine, scared but not seasick.


----------



## Robert1950

Outdoors in the city.........


----------



## GuitarPix

Yesterday was amazing watching storms from the top of a mountain


----------



## GuitarPix

One more - the wide view out onto the foothills and prairies


----------



## BSTheTech

Santorini - Black sand beach, Red sand beach, and a door...


----------



## leftysg

BSTheTech said:


> Approaching the shore of Santorini. Fira directly above via cable car, where we met our guide.
> 
> View attachment 263398
> 
> 
> View attachment 263400


Straight out of Summer Lovers! Remember that flick?


----------



## BSTheTech

leftysg said:


> Straight out of Summer Lovers! Remember that flick?


Ya, should probably look it up, if it wasn't for being painfully bad, and having that insipid song. Was that Chicago? The women were easy on the eyes though.


----------



## boyscout

BSTheTech said:


> Ya, should probably look it up, if it wasn't for being painfully bad, and having that insipid song. Was that Chicago? The women were easy on the eyes though.


I don't remember anything about the movie EXCEPT the women!


----------



## BSTheTech

Beautiful Oia on the North side of Santorini.


----------



## Mooh

Nothing exotic, just a view of yesterday’s sunrise from the family cottage.


----------



## Guitar101

BSTheTech said:


> Beautiful Oia on the North side of Santorini.
> 
> View attachment 263806
> 
> 
> View attachment 263804
> 
> 
> View attachment 263808


Boy, that town could take a page out of Newfoundlands playbook and start painting all those white buildings with a little colour.


----------



## oldjoat

Guitar101 said:


> take a page out of Newfoundlands playbook and start painting all those white building with a little colour


I like the sentiment , but it would raise the house temps by 10C or so (so it's a practical reason to use white )

besides , in NFLD , how else would you find your house , staggering back from another house party? Mine's the yellow one with the red door , half way up the hill.( no real need for house numbers ), just past the trembling tavern.


----------



## boyscout

Guitar101 said:


> Boy, that town could take a page out of Newfoundlands playbook and start painting all those white building with a little colour.


I like @oldjoat's answer better but yeah, they have loads of sunshine in Greece and there is none in Newfoundland.

Those pretty colored houses would become ovens in Greek sunshine. Lower carbon taxes though.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Stephenlouis said:


> Sooke BC I work here.


My brother lives there. I love the area. 
If I could sort out the details, I’d move there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Stephenlouis

I had a house on Whiffen spit for 10 years, but moved to an acreage in Metchosin. Both area's are beautiful.


----------



## BSTheTech

And finally, Rome.


----------



## boyscout

BSTheTech said:


> And *finally*, Rome.


Thank gawd we're at the end, you've been killing me with envy!


----------



## greco

boyscout said:


> Thank gawd we're at the end, you've been killing me with envy!


I'm patiently waiting for the documentary of this trip to be released on Netflix.


----------



## BSTheTech

Ya, it was a great trip. Puts a smile on my face at least once a day when I’m sitting at my desk. I need to stave off the voices by planning for next year. Anyone have any suggestions? I’m really tempted to just go back. Maybe Australia? (Long flight and annoying accents)... Australia Lite? (New Zealand).


----------



## BSTheTech

greco said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the documentary of this trip to be released on Netflix.


Can’t recommend that itinerary enough. Everything was perfect. Bucket List trip for sure.


----------



## vadsy

BSTheTech said:


> Ya, it was a great trip. Puts a smile on my face at least once a day when I’m sitting at my desk. I need to stave off the voices by planning for next year. Anyone have any suggestions? I’m really tempted to just go back. Maybe Australia? (Long flight and annoying accents)... Australia Lite? (New Zealand).


annoying accents?


----------



## greco

BSTheTech said:


> Anyone have any suggestions?


What aspects of travel appeal to you? 
Historical sites? 
Being on/near water? 
Cuisine (includes wine and beer, etc)? 
Natural scenery?
Extremely different culture(s) from North American?


----------



## BSTheTech

greco said:


> What aspects of travel appeal to you?
> Historical sites?
> Being on/near water?
> Cuisine (includes wine and beer, etc)?
> Natural scenery?
> Extremely different culture(s) from North American?


YES!

We keep trying for a beach trip, but we always end up renting a car and sight seeing. Can’t sit on a beach until we’ve explored the whole place. Different cultures would be fun. We’re pretty white bread though. Western Europe might be the limit. Open to any and all suggestions though.


----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


> annoying accents?


You were all thinking it.


----------



## vadsy

BSTheTech said:


> You were all thinking it.


thinking that you may be the annoying one


----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


> thinking that you may be the annoying one


Fair dinkum mate.


----------



## greco

BSTheTech said:


> Open to any and all suggestions though.


A cruise from Netherlands (or similar) into the Baltic Sea?
...To include port cities in some/all of the following: Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Russia*, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Germany and ?? 

*My wife travelled throughout much of northern and eastern Europe and parts of the Balkans. She also lived in several different countries in that "neighbourhood". I asked her where she would like to to return to for a visit and, without the slightest hesitation, she said St. Petersburg, Russia ...as it was the most beautiful city she had ever visited (this includes Prague, Budapest, Vienna, Krakow, Copenhagen, etc).

I like pasta and red wine...guess where I want to go to?
You lucky %&^%$#@#$% !!!


----------



## Kerry Brown

BSTheTech said:


> Ya, it was a great trip. Puts a smile on my face at least once a day when I’m sitting at my desk. I need to stave off the voices by planning for next year. Anyone have any suggestions? I’m really tempted to just go back. Maybe Australia? (Long flight and annoying accents)... Australia Lite? (New Zealand).


We have some great places to visit here in Canada. Try the arctic or the opposite side of the country. If you're looking for different culture, Quebec City, etc. etc.


----------



## Guest

BSTheTech said:


> Bucket List trip for sure.


Friend since childhood asked me to join him on his bucket list trip.
Oktoberfest in Germany, including a cruise down the Rhine.
All that beer and frauleins!? I wouldn't survive.










the wife already said no.


----------



## vadsy

Kerry Brown said:


> We have some great places to visit here in Canada. Try the arctic or the opposite side of the country. If you're looking for different culture, Quebec City, etc. etc.


I gotta say, as interesting as this country is I would gladly venture outside of it to see the world. I'll leave a few things to check out for later in life but Canada often seems boring compared to the rest of the world. Just check out the Amazing Race and how much cooler the US version is, the one they globe trot rather than just hang out in their backyard.


----------



## Kerry Brown

vadsy said:


> I gotta say, as interesting as this country is I would gladly venture outside of it to see the world. I'll leave a few things to check out for later in life but Canada often seems boring compared to the rest of the world. Just check out the Amazing Race and how much cooler the US version is, the one they globe trot rather than just hang out in their backyard.


I much prefer the Canadian version of Amazing Race. The American challenges don’t require intelligence to complete them. The Canadian challenges usually require more thinking. That said, I do like watching the locations on the American version. I’ve done the opposite of what you are suggesting. I travelled the world when I was younger. Now I’m discovering Canada. Can’t say that one is better than the other but I can say that the diversity of Canada is breathtaking.


----------



## vadsy

Kerry Brown said:


> I much prefer the Canadian version of Amazing Race. The American challenges don’t require intelligence to complete them. The Canadian challenges usually require more thinking. That said, I do like watching the locations on the American version. I’ve done the opposite of what you are suggesting. I travelled the world when I was younger. Now I’m discovering Canada. Can’t say that one is better than the other but I can say that the diversity of Canada is breathtaking.


hopefully you're kidding,, the last challenges were putting together a puzzle with straight sides, dropping a ball at a net the size of a city block, singing a song and arranging three flowers in the correct order. 95% of them got the last one wrong multiple times because they didn't read the directions about cleaning up after themselves. if they threw in a naptime it could be kindergarten but those kids usually pick up after playtime. the winningest team right now is a pair of kick boxers that share a love of steroids and a 'champions' attitude. they seem to run fast which is probably the key to winning the Mazing Race


----------



## BSTheTech

Kerry Brown said:


> We have some great places to visit here in Canada. Try the arctic or the opposite side of the country. If you're looking for different culture, Quebec City, etc. etc.


On the list for sure. Thinking about flying to Montreal, hit it and Quebec City then head East to Halifax, Newf, PEI. Definitely a top choice if the dollar doesn’t improve.


----------



## Kerry Brown

vadsy said:


> hopefully you're kidding,, the last challenges were putting together a puzzle with straight sides, dropping a ball at a net the size of a city block, singing a song and arranging three flowers in the correct order. 95% of them got the last one wrong multiple times because they didn't read the directions about cleaning up after themselves. if they threw in a naptime it could be kindergarten but those kids usually pick up after playtime. the winningest team right now is a pair of kick boxers that share a love of steroids and a 'champions' attitude. they seem to run fast which is probably the key to winning the Mazing Race


That challenge was not one of their better ones. Maybe they tailor the challenges for the quality of the contestants. This season does seem lame.


----------



## vadsy

Kerry Brown said:


> That challenge was not one of their better ones. Maybe they tailor the challenges for the quality of the contestants. This season does seem lame.


Yea, hopefully the next roadblock isn’t a grade 5 math quiz...., host will have to find a new job


----------



## Kerry Brown

vadsy said:


> Yea, hopefully the next roadblock isn’t a grade 5 math quiz...., host will have to find a new job


You’re messing with a Canadian icon. How can you not like Jon?


For Jon Montgomery, both the beer and medal were golden


----------



## BSTheTech

Re: Canada

We really take this place for granted. A good friend is hosting some family from Germany right now and it’s pretty amazing seeing their reactions to every day West Coast stuff. The Mom came unglued over some mussels stuck to a rock. S’mores were a big hit too.


----------



## vadsy

Kerry Brown said:


> You’re messing with a Canadian icon. How can you not like Jon?
> 
> 
> For Jon Montgomery, both the beer and medal were golden


I didn’t say anything about Jon, just that he may be out of a job if the contestants can’t pass math


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Friend since childhood asked me to join him on his bucket list trip.
> Oktoberfest in Germany, including a cruise down the Rhine.
> All that beer and frauleins!? I wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wife already said no.


But what a way to go.


----------



## Electraglide

When I can I'm going to put the back wheel of the bike in the Pacific at Tofino and point the front wheel East and go until I can't see Canada anymore and the front wheel hits the Atlantic. Then turn around and go back. Hopefully I'll be gone a month at least, maybe more. I did the Pacific to the Atlantic on a bike on I40 across the southern states.....Canada will be much better.


----------



## mhammer

Is it just me, or is the eastern shore of Lake Superior, between the Sault and Wawa, sometimes strikingly reminiscent of the west coast of Vancouver Island? We really found it to be a hidden gem. Mind you, I imagine there are plenty of domestic gems we haven't found yet.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Is it just me, or is the eastern shore of Lake Superior, between the Sault and Wawa, sometimes strikingly reminiscent of the west coast of Vancouver Island? We really found it to be a hidden gem. Mind you, I imagine there are plenty of domestic gems we haven't found yet.


Just take away the land on the horizon and you could be around Bamfield or San Josef Bay.


----------



## BSTheTech

Electraglide said:


> San Josef Bay.


Haven’t thought about that place since I was a teenager. We anchored there a couple times trolling the West Coast.

Now I just troll guitar forums...


----------



## Electraglide

Drove to San Josef and Cape Scott in '75 on Mac Blo roads. Had to put the 4X4 off the road a few times because of logging trucks and I had a two way radio with all the Mac Blo chips. It was a combination work trip and holidays. One of the stops was the mill at Holberg. Took the lady who became my second wife with me. Almost got caught by the tides twice.


----------



## davetcan

In my case both of those.



blueshores_guy said:


> One of these will get your blood circulating............


----------



## davetcan

BSTheTech said:


> Australia Lite? (New Zealand).


Longer flight and even more annoying accent.


----------



## Mooh

This afternoon, just around the corner from my place.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Amazing shots!


----------



## Merlin

Mooh said:


> View attachment 264380
> 
> 
> This afternoon, just around the corner from my place.


I could swear I saw someone in the window of the school book depository!


----------



## 1SweetRide

Walking the dog, came across this in a neighbour's yard.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 264478


Please tell us more about this. It looks the early stages of the framework for an aboriginal structure/longhouse.


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Please tell us more about this. It looks the early stages of the framework for an aboriginal structure/longhouse.


Yes. It’s on the Chippewas Of Nawash Unceded First Nation (formerly Cape Croker Indian Reserve) north of Wiarton Ontario, accessible through the campground there, but it’s a few miles by bicycle or foot. It’s my understanding that it’s used for instructional and ceremonial purposes. There’s been a recent campfire set in the middle. It’s a lovely ride and I’ve been visiting the park my whole life. Peaceful, serene, wild, soulful. This picture was from this morning.


----------



## greco

@Mooh Thanks ...Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Stephenlouis

THis is on my way to work every AM  (it is also my test upload as a new gold member )


----------



## oldjoat

you had me there , right up until the word "work" slipped in ... ( my virgin ears )

these 2 things should never be mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## Robert1950

Took this one a couple of years ago. B&W infrared.


----------



## Stephenlouis

I kept an older D50 Nikon just so I could try infrared, these new camera's filter it out so you need very long exposer times.


----------



## Robert1950

Stephenlouis said:


> I kept an older D50 Nikon just so I could try infrared, these new camera's filter it out so you need very long exposure times.


I bought an IR converted Nikon D80 about 6 years ago from a guy when I was in Toronto. He had it converted by a company in the US. He hand a 720nm filtered installed and calibrated for the 18-70mm lens. It is more suited to B&W rather than colour. No need to use long exposures. Exposure works just like a regular dslr.


----------



## knight_yyz

if anyone is interested... My top 100 favorite photos taken by me over the last 10 years

Check out knight_yyz 's profile


----------



## Steadfastly

Volunteers playing for international delegates at Bethel, Georgetown, ON last week.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> Volunteers playing for international delegates at Bethel, Georgetown, ON last week.


This looks like a fun hoedown but also kinda makes me think funeral


----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


> This looks like a fun hoedown but also kinda makes me think funeral


I was thinking Mormons...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

BSTheTech said:


> I was thinking Mormons...


JW's


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


>


For some reason, that makes me want to sculpt my mashed potatoes and mutter "This _means _something."


----------



## BSTheTech

UFO? Nope it’s the International Space Station whizzing by my house tonight while I was out for a walk. Confirmed by the Sky Guide app on my phone. Check it out on these clear summer nights. Point your phone at a star (or object) and the app tells you what you’re looking at (who you’re looking at?).


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> THis is on my way to work every AM  (it is also my test upload as a new gold member )
> View attachment 264654


You work on the Mainland?


----------



## Stephenlouis

No, I drive over the Malahat. I used to keep a car on both sides though when I went to the mainland a lot.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## zontar

Same lake as earlier (Chinook Lake in the Crowsnest Pass area.)
Just from a different spot along the lake.
(To the right of the original picture, and this one was on the 2k trail around the lake.)


----------



## ronmac

Around the corner from my house we have an osprey pair who have nested here the past three years. This year they had three wee ones. They are growing rapidly and patiently awaiting one of the parents to come home with some fish from the harbour.
Sorry for the blur. I shot this off-tripod with no image stabilisation.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Went on a way too long hike, 10 K with the girlfriend to make her happy.


----------



## BSTheTech

Stephenlouis said:


> Went on a way too long hike, 10 K with the girlfriend to make her happy.


Pretty brave to hike at night.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Big rainstorm the other night brought the river up pretty high.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Kerry Brown said:


> Big rainstorm the other night brought the river up pretty high.
> View attachment 265406


And here we have the opposite problem the Cowichan is drying up. I crossed after a hike, on foot, only up to my chest, held my gear above my head. Rain forest might be a term of the past in North Cowichan (Duncan)


----------



## Stephenlouis

BSTheTech said:


> Pretty brave to hike at night.


 Shadows in the forest, it was about 1 PM  I play with lens speed too..


----------



## Kerry Brown

Stephenlouis said:


> And here we have the opposite problem the Cowichan is drying up. I crossed after a hike, on foot, only up to my chest, held my gear above my head. Rain forest might be a term of the past in North Cowichan (Duncan)
> View attachment 265468


I like the picture but not the comment. Climate change sucks. It's actually been pretty dry here as well. Our rain has been coming in incredible storms that only last a few hours. They are very destructive.


----------



## ronmac

Went back to the nest on Friday to see all but one of the young had left the nest.

Momma was trying to get the remaining one to watch and learn.


----------



## bw66

Spent the last couple of days in Killbear Provincial Park. The is the family out for a paddle on Georgian Bay:


----------



## SaucyJack

Seven feet high(pun intended) and still going....


----------



## torndownunit

These cool evenings are fantastic.


----------



## keto

Kerry Brown said:


> I like the picture but not the comment. Climate change sucks. It's actually been pretty dry here as well. Our rain has been coming in incredible storms that only last a few hours. They are very destructive.


We’ve had nonstop rain all spring/summer and predictions are for an early winter/frost/snow here. For the 3rd or 4th year in a row, at least the winter part, which has led to terrible ag conditions somewhat regionally to Edmonton in a funny shaped circle. We could use a sunny clear 3-6 weeks starting right this minute, but doesn’t look like.


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> And here we have the opposite problem the Cowichan is drying up. I crossed after a hike, on foot, only up to my chest, held my gear above my head. Rain forest might be a term of the past in North Cowichan (Duncan)
> View attachment 265468


I've seen it that way before over the years. Used to fly fish in that area.


----------



## Mooh

In a recently abandoned area, the vegetation has started to take over the clearings where buildings used to stand. I found a lot of [edit: not necessarily] raspberries.


----------



## keto

Mooh said:


> In a recently abandoned area, the vegetation has started to take over the clearings where buildings used to stand. I found a lot of raspberries.
> 
> View attachment 267986


Im squinting hard, but they almost look like salmonberries, do you have those in ON? I've only ever seen them in BC.


----------



## torndownunit

keto said:


> Im squinting hard, but they almost look like salmonberries, do you have those in ON? I've only ever seen them in BC.


Ya those don't look like raspberries. 

I can't believe the amount of raspberries on some of the hiking trails this year. I've never seen so many.


----------



## torndownunit

A sunset at Old Baldy.


----------



## Mooh

torndownunit said:


> Ya those don't look like raspberries.
> 
> I can't believe the amount of raspberries on some of the hiking trails this year. I've never seen so many.


You're right I think. I should use my reading glasses more. There have been lots of raspberries though.


----------



## Electraglide

SaucyJack said:


> Seven feet high(pun intended) and still going....


Looks like at my brother's place in the 70's but not enough plants.


----------



## torndownunit

Mooh said:


> You're right I think. I should use my reading glasses more. There have been lots of raspberries though.


They are cool looking berries though. I have no idea what they are unless they are the salmonberries keto mentioned. They look like mulberries, except those grow on a bush/tree I believe.


----------



## SaucyJack

Electraglide said:


> Looks like at my brother's place in the 70's but not enough plants.


I expect to see a plantation next year


----------



## BSTheTech

Afternoon walk to Tower Point via Witty’s Lagoon and it’s various trails. Monster container ship in the background.



















The bumps at the water line are seals.










There was feed in the water near a kelp bed the seagulls were feasting on. Would have been a great place to drop a line. The seals were likely there for a reason. I passed a guy on the trail with a light rod and a big bag of Buzzbombs. Told him exactly where to go. I bet he had some fun.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## bw66

Last week I took my first bike-packing trip in 20 years. Rode from Uxbridge to Emily Provincial Park on the Great Trail. The first pic is just after I crossed this bridge in Lindsay, the second is from on top of the same bridge on the way home.


----------



## BSTheTech

More from Witty’s Lagoon.


----------



## Stephenlouis

I've spent a lot of time at Wittys. Are you in mechosin?


----------



## BSTheTech

Stephenlouis said:


> I've spent a lot of time at Wittys. Are you in mechosin?


Langford. Work in Victoria.


----------



## BSTheTech

The staycation continues... Several beaches along the Juan De Fuca Trail just outside Port Renfrew BC. Acres of granite and sandstone shoreline are covered with hundreds of tidal pools capturing all manner of plants and fish. Unfortunately we arrived exactly at high tide, which is also (exactly) the worst time to be at Botanical Beach. Still an amazing visit.

I find it ironic that weed isn’t allowed at Botany Bay.















































Space Rocks!


----------



## torndownunit

Near Pointe au Baril this past weekend.


----------



## BSTheTech

Goldstream Falls in Goldstream Park. A short walk from my front door.


----------



## Kerry Brown

BSTheTech said:


> Goldstream Falls in Goldstream Park. A short walk from my front door.
> 
> View attachment 269780
> View attachment 269782
> View attachment 269784


I guess it doesn't matter here because it looks like that is already the end of the road for salmon but people building dams to make a swimming hole totally disrupt salmon migrations in small rivers. Here in Squamish we have volunteers that go out and dismantle them.


----------



## BSTheTech

This is probably the most salmon centric stream in the country. I’m sure if it posed a problem it wouldn’t be there. The main artery for the island goes through this park and they’ve kept it down to two lanes because of the fish. Almost daily accidents and many fatals over the years but the fish take precedence.


----------



## Kerry Brown

BSTheTech said:


> This is probably the most salmon centric stream in the country. I’m sure if it posed a problem it wouldn’t be there. The main artery for the island goes through this park and they’ve kept it down to two lanes because of the fish. Almost daily accidents and many fatals over the years but the fish take precedence.


The salmon wouldn’t make it up that waterfall in any case.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Sicily, Sep 2019


----------



## laristotle

Unfortunately, the ugly side.
Bad season for tent caterpillars.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Italy, Sep 2019


----------



## leftysg

BSTheTech said:


> The staycation continues... Several beaches along the Juan De Fuca Trail just outside Port Renfrew BC. Acres of granite and sandstone shoreline are covered with hundreds of tidal pools capturing all manner of plants and fish. Unfortunately we arrived exactly at high tide, which is also (exactly) the worst time to be at Botanical Beach. Still an amazing visit.
> 
> I find it ironic that weed isn’t allowed at Botany Bay.
> 
> View attachment 269338
> 
> 
> View attachment 269340
> 
> 
> View attachment 269342
> 
> 
> View attachment 269348
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269344
> 
> 
> Space Rocks!
> 
> View attachment 269346


If you hadn't told me I'd have guessed you were up on the Bruce - the seals!


----------



## BSTheTech

leftysg said:


> If you hadn't told me I'd have guessed you were up on the Bruce - the seals!


I don’t know what that means.


----------



## leftysg

BSTheTech said:


> I don’t know what that means.


The Bruce peninsula, separates Lake Huron and Georgian Bay. Your photos reminded me of the scenery in places there as well.


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL

I was gonna guess Bruce Peak on Salt Spring. Never seen any seals from there. Can't see anything for the damn trees. *#*(


----------



## Stephenlouis

Off sooke RD, or Highway 14.


----------



## BSTheTech

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 270766
> Off sooke RD, or Highway 14.



Wow!


----------



## Robert1950

A beautiful day in the neighbourhood.....








Infrared


----------



## Stephenlouis

Whiffen spit, caught this fellow enjoying a sockeye.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Love the sky.


Robert1950 said:


> A beautiful day in the neighbourhood.....
> 
> Infrared


----------



## Mooh

Someone mentioned the Bruce Peninsula. This is from the beach in front of our family place last weekend.


----------



## WCGill

Alexandra Falls, the Hay River, NWT. While visiting our daughter, her in-laws took us on a jet boat excursion to the falls. It was jaw-dropping spectacular with a fire and picnic lunch on the shore.


----------



## WCGill

More:


----------



## vadsy

That is sweet!


----------



## Dorian2

Took this last week at about 7AM from my front driveway. Used my highly sophisticated camera on my MotoG4 lol


----------



## Stephenlouis

Kangaroo rd, just around the corner from the house we should never had sold.


----------



## BSTheTech

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 271530
> Kangaroo rd, just around the corner from the house we should never had sold.


Nice area. I used to "drop a knee" on that corner on early Sunday rides. Almost ate the grill of a Toyota once


----------



## Robert1950

In the city, but still outdoors. Taken during the Kaleido Festival on 118Ave


----------



## Stephenlouis

I saw you gents, every Sunday and most sunny summer evenings 



BSTheTech said:


> Nice area. I used to "drop a knee" on that corner on early Sunday rides. Almost ate the grill of a Toyota once


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> Someone mentioned the Bruce Peninsula. This is from the beach in front of our family place last weekend.
> View attachment 271428


Looks like a Kent Wilkens print I have.


----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> In the city, but still outdoors. Taken during the Kaleido Festival on 118Ave
> 
> View attachment 271540


Edmonton has some pretty good Grfitti artists doing their stuff around town. Lots of artistic/music folks live in and around the 118th area. Used to be my old stomping grounds when I was in a band in High School way back. The old bad rap has been getting dissipated since they took the Cromdale down.


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Looks like a Kent Wilkens print I have.


The guy from The Tub? I like his work.


----------



## BSTheTech

Stephenlouis said:


> I saw you gents, every Sunday and most sunny summer evenings


Sorry for the noise, but damn it was a lot of fun.


----------



## BSTheTech

Robert1950 said:


> In the city, but still outdoors. Taken during the Kaleido Festival on 118Ave
> 
> View attachment 271540


What camera and editing did you use on that photo? It’s stunning, both in definition and colour.


----------



## Robert1950

BSTheTech said:


> What camera and editing did you use on that photo? It’s stunning, both in definition and colour.


I used a dslr, wide angle (~ 28mm equivalent). Time of day important - 3:30 pm. Also west facing wall - full on sun facing. Processed in Adobe Lightroom. In addition to usual white, black, highlight, shadow adjustments, I tend to crank the clarity to 80%, and the texture and vibrance around 40-50%


----------



## BSTheTech

Robert1950 said:


> I used a dslr, wide angle (~ 28mm equivalent). Time of day important - 3:30 pm. Also west facing wall - full on sun facing. Processed in Adobe Lightroom. In addition to usual white, black, highlight, shadow adjustments, I tend to crank the clarity to 80%, and the texture and vibrance around 40-50%


Well done. My wife commented that the sun played a big part. What do they call that? The magic hour or something?


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Dorian2

lol^


----------



## SaucyJack

lol


----------



## Stephenlouis

This is on the outskirts of Duncan.


----------



## Electraglide

BSTheTech said:


> The staycation continues... Several beaches along the Juan De Fuca Trail just outside Port Renfrew BC. Acres of granite and sandstone shoreline are covered with hundreds of tidal pools capturing all manner of plants and fish. Unfortunately we arrived exactly at high tide, which is also (exactly) the worst time to be at Botanical Beach. Still an amazing visit.
> 
> I find it ironic that weed isn’t allowed at Botany Bay.
> 
> View attachment 269338
> 
> 
> View attachment 269340
> 
> 
> View attachment 269342
> 
> 
> View attachment 269348
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269344
> 
> 
> Space Rocks!
> 
> View attachment 269346


I've done the trail a few times and every time I've gotten stuck somewhere because of the tide. This was back in the 70s. looks like it's changed a bit. I've also picked mushrooms in Goldstream and seen the stream full of salmon. It's as impressive as the Adams river......especially when you figure what the salmon have to go through to get there. I miss the whole area.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> The salmon wouldn’t make it up that waterfall in any case.


They have made it thru places like Hells Gate and here so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Sneaky

Just west of Calgary, hwy 66.


----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


> Just west of Calgary, hwy 66.


Probably one of the best motorcycle roads in Alberta. Especially if you take your time and go up to 68 then across to 40 and down to Longview. Then down 22 to 3 and across to Cranbrook and West from there.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Probably one of the best motorcycle roads in Alberta. Especially if you take your time and go up to 68 then across to 40 and down to Longview. Then down 22 to 3 and across to Cranbrook and West from there.


The 40 has spots that are just gorgeous--especially late afternoon/early evening in the fall.

Of course all those highways have some fantastic views.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> The 40 has spots that are just gorgeous--especially late afternoon/early evening in the fall.
> 
> Of course all those highways have some fantastic views.


They don't have long straight sections, just a lot of corners you can lean through.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> They don't have long straight sections, just a lot of corners you can lean through.


Well I wasn't thinking of it for motorcycles--just for scenery.
There's a good reason I don't ride a bike.


----------



## torndownunit

Duncan Escarpment Provincial Park


----------



## Dorian2

Sneaky said:


> Just west of Calgary, hwy 66.


We go down Hwy 22 to get to the Crowsnest Pass so I recognised the landscape. Thanks for showing what the right turn after Bragg Creek looks like. We always go East at the junction to follow 22.


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> We go down Hwy 22 to get to the Crowsnest Pass so I recognised the landscape. Thanks for showing what the right turn after Bragg Creek looks like. We always go East at the junction to follow 22.


Taking 40, (RRD 51A) south from the Trans Can to 3 west of Frank is a good trip if you have time tho some of it can be a bit rough. Even if you don't ride a motorcycle. There's some great camping places through there. If you quad there's supposed to be a lot of good spots in there. That's where my son goes a fair bit.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Starting to see a little colour on the trees. Fall is here.


----------



## leftysg

Adcandour said:


> View attachment 271714


I see it's political rally season.


----------



## torndownunit

Kerry Brown said:


> Starting to see a little colour on the trees. Fall is here.
> View attachment 272370


You can see it in the last photos I posted too. There's a lot of leaves falling here, my lawn has a lot already. It could be one of those falls with a limited window for colours here, and not very vibrant colours. Usually when I see this many brown leaves on the ground this early, that is what happens.


----------



## Stephenlouis

East sooke


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## SaucyJack

Walking trail unmolested by ATVs.


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 274774


Island deer can be tasty.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Electraglide said:


> Island deer can be tasty.


 Depends what they eat, but in my books, they are food for sure.


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> Depends what they eat, but in my books, they are food for sure.


Cedars, Junipers and Hemlocks are not the best......unless you like gin or steamed shell fish. One of the reasons why I might move to Haida Gwaii when I can.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## keto

Forgot to put up a couple from Maligne Canyon, we hiked down and back up last week while on a short getaway.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## brucew

Took this out the kitchen window about 10 or so days ago. I'd put him 3, maybe 4 yrs old. Be about as good as it gets for meat.....alas, no tag; for that matter no calling season here in SK, sigh.


----------



## brucew

The wild rasberries were incredible this year. Big, plump, very sweet and everywhere.


----------



## keto

My mind got fairly quickly to moose roast with some sort of raspberry glaze or sauce, now I’m drooling ^)@#


----------



## Stephenlouis

And at the other end of the size spectrum  I was looking for black bears along the Sooke river, no luck at all.


----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Took this out the kitchen window about 10 or so days ago. I'd put him 3, maybe 4 yrs old. Be about as good as it gets for meat.....alas, no tag; for that matter no calling season here in SK, sigh.


He was on your property and you were hunting for food.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Kerry Brown

Early morning on the Squamish River.


----------



## Stephenlouis

This is at Jordan River past Sooke,


----------



## Electraglide

@Kerry Brown and Stephenlouis......can I come and camp in your back yards for a while?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## davetcan

Nice one Mooh! Is that Goderich?


----------



## WCGill




----------



## Mooh

davetcan said:


> Nice one Mooh! Is that Goderich?


Thanks, yes. The blue buildings are the salt mine, the lake beyond is Huron. My youngest was home for less than a day just before Christmas (it was actually her turn at her in-laws this year but she wanted to see us) so we went for a walk on the Maitland Trail. It's a favourite of ours. (She is a big hiker, this year she did a couple of weeks in Yukon and a week in Iceland, mostly day hikes but very rough stuff.)

The picture is taken from the former railway bridge over the Maitland River.


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> View attachment 285998


Why do I get the feeling this is in the Okanagan.....possibly south of Penticton?


----------



## davetcan

Mooh said:


> Thanks, yes. The blue buildings are the salt mine, the lake beyond is Huron. My youngest was home for less than a day just before Christmas (it was actually her turn at her in-laws this year but she wanted to see us) so we went for a walk on the Maitland Trail. It's a favourite of ours. (She is a big hiker, this year she did a couple of weeks in Yukon and a week in Iceland, mostly day hikes but very rough stuff.)
> 
> The picture is taken from the former railway bridge over the Maitland River.


I thought i recognized the mine


----------



## WCGill

Electraglide said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is in the Okanagan.....possibly south of Penticton?


We have a winner! Sendero Canyon, a new subdivision on the E side of town. The water treatment plant is just below in the mist.


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> We have a winner! Sendero Canyon, a new subdivision on the E side of town. The water treatment plant is just below in the mist.


 The subdivision must be newer than 2005. I've raced the speedway, both car and bike and used to go that way to Rock Creek on occasion. It was fun on a hardtail. I don't recall a subdivision being there.


----------



## Stephenlouis

A foggy day on the Cowichan reserve.


----------



## Sneaky

8000 ft up in the Purcell mountains, not a very sunny day unfortunately (last pics of 2019).


----------



## ol' 58

Photographed at a conservation area near my home.


----------



## Electraglide

Nice country in the Purcells. Did you come in from Tata or Skookumchuck.? Used to go camping in that area and after the mid 80's fire picking Morels. They were paying good money for them.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Nice country in the Purcells. Did you come in from Tata or Skookumchuck.? Used to go camping in that area and after the mid 80's fire picking Morels. They were paying good money for them.


I’m guessing that would be out of the way for a guy going from Calgary to Panorama


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> I’m guessing that would be out of the way for a guy going from Calgary to Panorama


Yup straight down 93 to Invermere, then up to Panorama.


----------



## ol' 58




----------

